

Another.cat - hangmeon
http://another.cat/94

======
ColinWright

        "If someone from the 1950s suddenly appeared today,
         what would be the most difficult thing to explain
         to them about today?"
    
        "I possess a device, in my pocket, that is capable
         of accessing the entirety of information known to
         man. I use it to look at pictures of cats and get
         into arguments with strangers."
    

[http://as.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/15yaap/if_someone_...](http://as.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/15yaap/if_someone_from_the_1950s_suddenly_appeared_today/c7qyp13)

------
sippeangelo
[http://another.cat/155](http://another.cat/155)

I'm no cat expert, but I don't think that's a cat...

------
andrey-p
How did they get the domain name I wonder? I thought .cat was reserved for
websites that promote the Catalan language and culture.

~~~
hsx
It's quite easy. I own [http://sqr.cat/](http://sqr.cat/) for instance. You
just register it through [http://gandi.net/](http://gandi.net/)

The only requirement for .cat is that you need to display a page in Catalan
for a minimum of 6 months.

~~~
bromagosa
Nope, you need to have contents in Catalan in your .cat site, not for six
months but forever. I couldn't find this 6-months clause anywhere, and the
terms don't mention it at all: [http://fundacio.cat/ca/domini/sobre-el-
cat/normativa](http://fundacio.cat/ca/domini/sobre-el-cat/normativa)

Furthermore, they clearly say that violation of the only usage restriction
(contents in Catalan) can result in your domain being suspended.

edit: Just a little correction to your text in Catalan: L'idioma català és una
llengua bonica. ;)

~~~
pincubator
>> I couldn't find this 6-months clause anywhere ..

Actually if you try to add a *.cat domain through gandi.net, they included
this clause as a tip-text encoded in the little warning image: "Warning: the
registration contract for domain names in this extension require that you
publish at least one page in Catalan within 6 months."

------
sebslomski
In a couple of minutes: Show HN: Post cat images automatically to reddit with
nodejs and another.cat

------
ubergesundheit
Nice work! Does it have an API like thecatapi.com?

~~~
hangmeon
Hi, no API, but that can be put together really quick.

~~~
austengary
You should start at once

------
robinhoodexe
Cute

